# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Making Yourself Sleepwalk

## Awhislyle

I know there is dream paralysis, but has anyone been lucid and been able to sleepwalk? (purposefully) I was thinking it would be pretty cool, like try to get up and turn your lights on or something.

----------


## CAINE

When your in REM sleep, your under Sleep Paralysis. The reason you have SP is so you dont act out your dreams.

*Yay 100'th post!*

----------


## Awhislyle

What about normal sleep walkers? Are they not in REM mode?

----------


## s00p

I've always wanted to know, because sometimes where I end up makes sense, I went there in my dream. And what about sleep talking?

----------


## CAINE

Sleep Walking, and Sleep Talking both occur during Deep non-REM sleep.

----------


## andorf

ive been told i used to sleep walk but  i havnt done it in ages, if theirs a way to do it i  would try it

----------


## edrookie

What about REM itself? 

Surely the motion of the eyes is acting out whats going on in the dream with real physical motion? - This has been tested successfully in sleep labs; the dreamer looks left then right 10 times and his eyes make the same movement.

If the eyes aren&#96;t paralysed surely there is hope?? I&#96;d be interested to know how the body/mind actually paralyses you - anyone know?

----------


## Dagaz

> _Originally posted by Awhislyle_
> *What about normal sleep walkers? Are they not in REM mode?*



this is very funny, I once was sleep walking in my granpa's house, and i went straight to the kitchen because for some "reason" I had to turn on the gas on the stove. My mother asked me what was I doing and i said something like "I need to turn that off to save us all" and she told me after she said that when she went to put me in bed when i got in i started laughing evilly.

I remember perfectly that dream, there was a tornado in my back yard and I had to destroy it by switching something that looked like the gas *button/thingy* to save us all. And I also remember this tornado was destroying some of my garden plants.

So thats proved, I was oficially in REM state in that sleep walking *dream.*

I think sleep walking is an error that occurs when your brain "forgets" to turn of the sleep paralysis function.

----------


## justme

wow that whould be really weird, like being in a lucid dream and still able to control ur body cool   ::mrgreen::

----------

